# Seachem Paraguard kills BBA?



## tetra73 (Aug 2, 2011)

Are you sure the medication is safe for plants? If not, maybe that's why the BBA is dying???


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

Is there a Seachem product that is not an algaecide? :hihi:


----------



## oliverpool (Jul 4, 2011)

tetra73 said:


> Are you sure the medication is safe for plants? If not, maybe that's why the BBA is dying???


Well seachem says it's generally safe for plants although they have not tested all plants under all ph levels. Have not heard anyone complain that it killed plants before. But I am looking closely at my plants to see if they are being affected. So far they seem fine.


----------



## denske (Feb 20, 2013)

Any ill results using this? How did the plants hold up?


----------



## Luminescent (Sep 13, 2013)

denske said:


> Any ill results using this? How did the plants hold up?


I had to use Paraguard right after getting a couple of GBR's (both survived) and treated the tank- and have added it when adding new fish since then. No plant problems that I can detect.


----------

